# Kekai for Mod



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

He is the only one active over here. He deserves it, I think


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah no doubt, he has to be the mod of this board because he is getting it done over here!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

edit


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

oops sorry. thanks guys. I need to just wait a little bit and earn the trust of some people. Im a truthful guy right? hehe I sure as heck wish I could be though..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

:uhoh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for trying to help but I need to earn it. Im only 16 teezy come on.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

There have been a number of new assistant mods, so who knows? Maybe Kekai will become one soon.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Bird Fan33 said:


> There have been a number of new assistant mods, so who knows? Maybe Kekai will become one soon.


he should be one.... and so should i


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

High School Dropout said:


> he should be one.... and so should i


You have to know what your talking about, and have some ounce of intelligence to become one.

Srry :sad: :sad:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada101 said:


> You have to know what your talking about, and have some ounce of intelligence to become one.
> 
> Srry :sad: :sad:


Ha whoa man. Take it easy. I know what I'm talking about. I don't know about teezy, I don't read his basketball posts... :wink:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Not you, I agree you should be a mod in the future. Was just talkin bout HSDO.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada101 said:


> Not you, I agree you should be a mod in the future. Was just talkin bout HSDO.


Heh..You guys have a little rivalry going on?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Heh..You guys have a little rivalry going on?


no hes just a ***** cuz I made a thread about howmuch hockey sucks and now hes crying...

No big deal


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

2 things:
1) yeah, kekai is on here more than anyone i'd say...i'm on here sometimes...trying to be more...
2) I miss hockey too...


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Kekai has great potential for mod job. In future he could be star mod.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would nominate Kekai! He tells it like it is, great poster.

Plus he's Hawaiian, what's cooler than that?


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

It would be cooler if he was like the rock in the Scorpion King. Arcadian I think? Yeah, that's pretty much the only thing cooler.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the recomendations guys. Makes me feel good.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

well nuthin happened yet... HOW LONG WE GOTTA WAIT FOR HIM TO BE 1?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, he deserves it. I need to become a SM, and become a Mod of the Blazer forum.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Stop guys. I made a mistake and I am owning up to it. I don't deserve to be a mod because of something wrong I did. I am just going to help this Suns board out, so G-Force, please delete or lock this thread.


----------

